# What weather is best for outdoor shots?



## chrissha13 (Sep 29, 2016)

<Link Deleted>


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 29, 2016)

what flower is the prettiest?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forum OP, please note that rules do not permit links to offsite blogs and articles in this manner.  You're welcome to post your article, in its entirety in the 'Articles of Interest' forum however.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 29, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> what flower is the prettiest?


The rose of course.  Otherwise Valentines day wouldn't cost all us guys so much money.


----------



## corporate photographer (Oct 7, 2016)

I would go for hazy sunshine as its not too contrasty


----------

